# breaking your water



## LGibbs31

So iv heard that if you get induced at the hospital when they break your water it really hurts. I want my water to break on its own. Any ideas on anything that can trigger your water to break? I'm 38 weeks and Dr was talking about inducing me next week so I'd much rather have my water break on its own. Please help!!!!!


----------



## try4girl2

LGibbs31 said:


> So iv heard that if you get induced at the hospital when they break your water it really hurts. I want my water to break on its own. Any ideas on anything that can trigger your water to break? I'm 38 weeks and Dr was talking about inducing me next week so I'd much rather have my water break on its own. Please help!!!!!

I was induced with my last and they didn't break my water. I think it depends on the doc. My MW I have now said they like to break the water and give you a few hours to see if it starts labor before they give you any drugs


----------



## nov_mum

I have been induced three times. My waters broke in my first pregnancy of their own accord. In my second and third they were broken for me. The breaking itself doesn't hurt. The internal exam is sore and the contractions which follow are also sore and often once waters are broken, labour steps up a notch but that will happen regardless if it is spontaneous or ruptured by a Dr or MW. Induction process itself can be more intense and that is if you have IV meds to induce.


----------



## LGibbs31

So how can I avoid having my water broke by my Dr? Is there anything I can do at home before my induction date that will trigger it to break?


----------



## jammers77

LGibbs31 said:


> So how can I avoid having my water broke by my Dr? Is there anything I can do at home before my induction date that will trigger it to break?

There's nothing that I know that will cause your water to break. If you've not drawn up a birth plan to include what measures you do and don't want taken during your labor, it's probably time to do it.


----------



## zombiedaisy

I had to have my water broken with both my son and daughter. With my son I had an epidural and was already in labor and they broke it because they said it was protruding and would help speed things up. With my daughter, I had dilated to 7cm at home, but wasnt having any contractions anymore, so when they admitted me, they decided to break my water to see if that would bring back on the contractions. I had no pain meds what so ever with the birth of my daughter, and breaking my water didnt hurt at all. All I felt was a gush of water down there. Felt like I wet myself. LOL... Contractions started back up within a few minutes and I had my daughter shortly afterwards.


----------



## ebayfreak

I had my waters broke and it didnt hurt at all


----------



## bookreader

I am planning on having a water birth and they said they will just leave me and OH to it, apart from checking babys heartbeat every 15mins. I have asked for no intervention and they are fine with it.
My MW even said some babies are born still in the sack and thats ok with them.


----------



## nov_mum

There isn't anyway to break your waters by yourself I don't think. Your baby does it or a health professional will. The only reason why you would have your membranes ruptured as an intervention is in the context of induction. Induction is usually performed if there is risk to you and baby staying in situ or you are overdue. In my case, baby needed to come out due to preeclampsia and the longer they were in the more risk to me and my organs and of placental abruption. It was in my best interests to have interventions. If you are being induced for being overdue but there is no indication of risk to you and baby at that point, I would discuss (before you are induced) when they might want to use interventions like rupturing membranes, or using iv meds to step up the induction, what the risks are and what are the risks of waiting it out. For example, fetal distress is a point where you want everything done. A pattern of emerging dips might be cause to intervene, taking too long for the doctors to deliver despite you and baby being fine, tell them to back off.


----------



## skc22

My waters were broken as part of my induction. It was uncomfortable as all internals are, but didn't hurt. I had the initial gush, but mine slowly leaked after that. I wasn't prepared for how horrible it felt trickling out constantly :wacko:


----------



## Irish Eyes

Are you in the UK or US? I was induced and they broke on their own when I was 9cm. I actually wish they had been broken earlier as I honestly believe it would have shortened my labour. 

I was told that you'll feel pressure but it won't hurt. If anything could break them before you go in, believe me I would have done it!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I had my waters broken in the hospital, it didn't hurt. You may be thinking of the induction with Pitocin being painful, which it typically is more painful than real contractions.

You can tell them you do not want your waters broken, they cannot do anything against your will.

You should not attempt to break your waters at home. That can cause infection.


----------

